
The Secret of Success from the Perspective of the Rich, Middle Class and Poor - rmason
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/61vf1e/the_secret_of_success_from_the_perspective_of_the/
======
craigvn
This is an interesting diagram and my initial thought is that they are all
correct. For example the rich often have good education, capital and
connections so for them hard work is most important. But for the poor no
amount of hard work will turn them into Trump unless they somehow gain the
education and connections first.

------
uiri
A much better visualization and discussion of the underlying data is linked to
in the Reddit comments:

[http://www.vizwiz.com/2017/03/secret-of-
success.html](http://www.vizwiz.com/2017/03/secret-of-success.html)

------
sbierwagen
This is a r/dataisbeautiful submission... but that chart is super bad? Why is
it even in chart form? The top half of the image tells you everything you need
to know.

